# Weekend Project - New Stirplate



## Filby (8/4/12)

Had a few hours to blow in the shed this weekend so decided to replace my existing stirplate as it just didn't have the grunt to swing the large stirbar.

I have available in my shed a lathe and mill so it makes creating balanced items pretty straight forward.


The magnet spiny thing.






PC power supply case gutted. Made up a 12v modulated pulse width speed controller. 12v window winder motor. 12v, 1.5A transformer. Used existing 12v fan for cooling motor and mains power switch and plug.





Mill chomping through the delrin. Such a pleasure to machine compared to steel or ali.





Machined top plate with motor mounted.





Completed stirplate.





In action on low setting.





On medium it beats air into the liquid. Much faster and the balance of the stirbar flings it off.






Fil


----------



## DU99 (8/4/12)

Nice piece of work :icon_drool2:


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/4/12)

Well done Filby. Looks a treat :icon_drool2:


----------



## RobjF (19/1/13)

Sweet.


----------



## stux (21/1/13)

I reckon you should go into production with that 

Like to see what it does to a 5L starter


----------



## scon (25/1/13)

Paranoid me would be concerned about having 240V directly below agitated water.


----------

